# walk in cooler won't cool



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Need some info on this point:

I have a walk in that is perking out 60f temps.
It has a Tecumseh compressor water cooled in the basement crawl pumping up to a duel fan evaporator in the cooled. I have:
set the high head to bang on 200psi: got the suction at 60 psi (should be cooling at 32f): no problems with the accumulator or dryer: cleaned the evaporator coil so you can eat off it: tested the 2 fans for amp draw and rpm: checked the compressor and it only draws 5.6 amp fla.

Why the hang can't I get better than 60f cooling? I haven’t gone as far as sizing the unit to the cubic feet in the cooler because I didn't think it necessary. I worked before. This drop in temp has been an ongoing thing over the past 2 months
thanks
tl


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

trout lake said:


> Need some info on this point:
> 
> I have a walk in that is perking out 60f temps.
> It has a Tecumseh compressor water cooled in the basement crawl pumping up to a duel fan evaporator in the cooled. I have:
> ...


 Might get a better response if you post your question in the hvac forum rather than this one.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

assuming that this is a fixed orifice tube or cappilary tube system, I would say you are ether low on HCFC or the compressor isn't putting out as much as it should. HVAC isn't my specialty though. Have you checked the motor running amps against what it's spec'd for? Are your guages where they need to be on the high and low sides?


----------



## trout lake (May 9, 2009)

Protech
refridgerant levels are as they should be. As I mentioned the compressor was amped and is ok. As far as the hoses on the right ports....now really!!!!!!!!
thanx
tl


----------



## Spicey (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey,

Just check your superheat and go from there. The superheat is the difference between the evaporator and suction line temperatures, it should be 8-10 on walk-in-coolers. Goodluck.

Spicey


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Spicey said:


> ...Spicey


An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Has it always been this way since you install the unit? What is the normal amp draw for the fans? You say refrigerant (HCFC, rotflmao) is good, how do you know? What method did you check it with?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

op was 3 yrs ago


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Definitely check your super heat or subcooling.. Then go from there could be low on freon..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Could be the diesel module or pulverizer valve.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I hope the op. Got it fixed by now:whistling2:


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

SlickRick said:


> op was 3 yrs ago


That's awsome!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks spicy that was funny LMFAO!!!!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks Rick for the date. I never even saw it. Started laughing at the "hcfc" comment" and it blurred everything out. Definently the pulverizer valve. lol


----------

